# Exotic Animals in Essex (UK) wanted for new documentary



## SEF (Jan 18, 2011)

I am developing a documentary for Channel Five about exotic animals in the Essex area of the UK for a new docu-soap style series to be broadcast this year.

I am looking to speak to owners of any unusual animals in Essex so if you - or anyone you know - has an exotic pet in that area please get in touch. From snakes to meerkats to monkeys I'd love to have a chat with you.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You have any proof of the series? 

Call me a skeptic but a lot of people have had exotics stolen in the last year and it sounds all to much like, tell me about your animals, let me find out your details etc etc!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Nix said:


> You have any proof of the series?
> 
> Call me a skeptic but a lot of people have had exotics stolen in the last year and it sounds all to much like, tell me about your animals, let me find out your details etc etc!


Ditto this


----------



## SEF (Jan 18, 2011)

I just want to assure you that I am an Associate Producer at a company called Special Edition Films that makes documentaries for all the major broadcasters.

We have been working with Five to develop this series and are very close to the filming stage which we hope to begin in the spring. I am more than happy to speak privately with any people who might be interested in taking part or just want to find out more at this stage.

Sam


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

SEF said:


> I just want to assure you that I am an Associate Producer at a company called Special Edition Films that makes documentaries for all the major broadcasters.
> 
> We have been working with Five to develop this series and are very close to the filming stage which we hope to begin in the spring. I am more than happy to speak privately with any people who might be interested in taking part or just want to find out more at this stage.
> 
> Sam


Not that im from ESSEX.:lol2:

What type of protection does the people have.

Most are highly opinionated with regard to exotics being kept..

It may stir up a hornets nest for the people with the animals.

And like the other op stated..

They recognise off the tv then suddenly there prize collection is stollen..

Hapens regular..


----------



## skimsa (Sep 28, 2007)

He's not the regular poster either. There is someone who is genuine on the forum but not this user.

Im the same, this stinks of :censor:


----------



## SEF (Jan 18, 2011)

I do understand that you may have concerns but this is a legitimate series for Five being made by a company called Special Edition Films.

We have made documentaries for all the major broadcasters. One of our most recent films was for BBC3 called Love Me Love My Face and here is a link to the blog:

BBC - BBC Three - Blog: Love Me, Love My Face: "Living My Life The Way I Want"

I am more than happy to speak to anyone who wants to know more about the show or what filming would involve. Please get in touch and I will answer any questions you have.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

If you ever need a camera assistant give me a call!


----------



## Booty (Jul 28, 2010)

This was in the express yesterday its called Essex Jungle or something I Think though it could be a different programme. I dont but good luck.


----------



## Booty (Jul 28, 2010)

also linking to a blog doesnt really make you credible everyone on here is Skeptical of this sort of post. Firstly because of the amount of people that want to write reports and secondly because of the documentaries generally showing the hobby in a negative light. 


Heres a documentary I produced. BBC - BBC Two Programmes - Louis Theroux - The City Addicted to Crystal Meth
:2thumb:


Good Luck though...Would be good to watch. may i suggest looking for the animals you want in the docu using the search button and speak to keepers so as to give them a chance to argue their points.


----------



## Booty (Jul 28, 2010)

Special Edition Films [gb]

Theres the companies imdb. Note the lack of love me love my face. 
however same format and producers as the ready steady drink programme.

I'll present it for you if you want. at least i wouldn't push it too far.


----------



## Rednurse (Nov 13, 2010)

Calm down people! why do people always jump down the throat of someone trying to promote the animals we all love! i myself dont live in essex and the most exotic animal i own is a suri red tailed boa but i would try and find out from the OP (privately) the information to either prove or disprove his claims before accusing him of trying to steal my pets! fair enough caution should be taken but give the guy a break!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Rednurse said:


> Calm down people! why do people always jump down the throat of someone trying to promote the animals we all love! i myself dont live in essex and the most exotic animal i own is a suri red tailed boa but i would try and find out from the OP (privately) the information to either prove or disprove his claims before accusing him of trying to steal my pets! fair enough caution should be taken but give the guy a break!


This is how the break in at oban zoo came about.
People wanting to promote the zoo by means of letting the general public become aware through papers and tv.

There small primates were wiped out-including a pair of endangered emperor tamarins which were on loan at the time..

They dont always do whats on the tin..

Caution shouldnt be needed but this is the type of society we live in.

Would you take the risk????

But like you i dont live in essex but if i did i still wouldnt entertain it

After all a SCAM is a SCAM.

It would be too easy to have all the correct amswers to give
but still be false...

But theres nought wrong in having a difference of opinion.

Thats what makes the world more interesting.


----------



## Rednurse (Nov 13, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> This is how the break in at oban zoo came about.
> People wanting to promote the zoo by means of letting the general public become aware through papers and tv.
> 
> There small primates were wiped out-including a pair of endangered emperor tamarins which were on loan at the time..
> ...


To be honest with enough good research and a neutral meeting arrangement to give a chance to prove themselves should be granted before slanging off the OP. I work as a part time model and get most of my work from online modeling sites so i take the risk with myself every time i meet a potential photographer. If he is genuine then he should be able to bring proof with him on the first meeting, and if he is serious he will understand that a meeting at the local park or somewhere similar instead of your own house would be preferable for you for the safety of your animals. 

''People wanting to promote the zoo by means of letting the general public become aware through papers and tv.'' Surely the general public would have known about the animals in the zoo without the publicity of the T.v and papers as they just had to visit the zoo to see them?

But like you said its only my opinion and everyone is welcome to their own but if we all thought like that then no1 would be able to see and understand these beautiful animals.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Rednurse said:


> To be honest with enough good research and a neutral meeting arrangement to give a chance to prove themselves should be granted before slanging off the OP. I work as a part time model and get most of my work from online modeling sites so i take the risk with myself every time i meet a potential photographer. If he is genuine then he should be able to bring proof with him on the first meeting, and if he is serious he will understand that a meeting at the local park or somewhere similar instead of your own house would be preferable for you for the safety of your animals.
> 
> ''People wanting to promote the zoo by means of letting the general public become aware through papers and tv.'' Surely the general public would have known about the animals in the zoo without the publicity of the T.v and papers as they just had to visit the zoo to see them?
> 
> But like you said its only my opinion and everyone is welcome to their own but if we all thought like that then no1 would be able to see and understand these beautiful animals.


Sounds good but if only reality was like that but im afraid it aint


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> This is how the break in at oban zoo came about.
> People wanting to promote the zoo by means of letting the general public become aware through papers and tv.
> 
> There small primates were wiped out-including a pair of endangered emperor tamarins which were on loan at the time..
> ...


Just thought I'd let you know, that this is a real company, and I contacted them, and two very nice and helpful people responded, and the number they gave me, was posted online, and the company is legit, and here is an ad they posted some time back.
Mumsnet Discussions - BBC3 Documentary on Parents with Hereditary Illnesses Discussions - Media/non-member requests
Now, I doubt they want to steal mothers.

I for one, will make sure my address won't be announced on the program.



Rednurse said:


> To be honest with enough good research and a neutral meeting arrangement to give a chance to prove themselves should be granted before slanging off the OP. I work as a part time model and get most of my work from online modeling sites so i take the risk with myself every time i meet a potential photographer. If he is genuine then he should be able to bring proof with him on the first meeting, and if he is serious he will understand that a meeting at the local park or somewhere similar instead of your own house would be preferable for you for the safety of your animals.
> 
> ''People wanting to promote the zoo by means of letting the general public become aware through papers and tv.'' Surely the general public would have known about the animals in the zoo without the publicity of the T.v and papers as they just had to visit the zoo to see them?
> 
> But like you said its only my opinion and everyone is welcome to their own but if we all thought like that then no1 would be able to see and understand these beautiful animals.


 :2thumb:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Anthony Laing said:


> Just thought I'd let you know, that this is a real company, and I contacted them, and two very nice and helpful people responded, and the number they gave me, was posted online, and the company is legit, and here is an ad they posted some time back.
> Mumsnet Discussions - BBC3 Documentary on Parents with Hereditary Illnesses Discussions - Media/non-member requests
> Now, I doubt they want to steal mothers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the information.
Not thats of any use as i said i dont live in essex.

There are allot of genuine people out there.
But theres also alot that arent.

Sometimes people can be too trusting and then get caught out.

It has happened often and best people are aware of it...


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Thanks for the information.
> Not thats of any use as i said i dont live in essex.
> 
> There are allot of genuine people out there.
> ...


I agree, and I too take great care to ensure my adress and details of my collection dont get out, eventhough I don't have anything THAT interesting :2thumb:


----------



## DanEssex (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow, people!
i myself dont post on here much, but i would like to join this convo,
The guy has posted on... one of the most popular reptile forums to produce a documentary... a bit of www.google.com might show some results...

Greenlit: Essex Jungle, Channel 5 | TV Mole


CHANNEL 5 ANNOUNCE NEW HIGHLIGHTS FOR THE FORTHCOMING SEASON | Channel 5
.....
*ESSEX JUNGLE *
*A Special Edition production*

From crocodiles in Romford to tarantulas in Thurrock, boa constrictors in Billericay to carpet pythons in Southend, there are more reptiles and exotic animals kept as domestic pets in Essex than there are cats and dogs. In this fascinating series, we meet the people who sell them, the people who buy them and the people who rescue them. Each episode will focus on the who’s, why’s, what’s and where’s of the 30,000 exotic animals imported into Essex each year! 

......


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like its legit


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

DanEssex said:


> Wow, people!
> i myself dont post on here much, but i would like to join this convo,
> The guy has posted on... one of the most popular reptile forums to produce a documentary... a bit of www.google.com might show some results...
> 
> ...


 
Thank you!
Now someone knows how to use the internet! :no1:


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Anthony Laing said:


> Thank you!
> Now someone knows how to use the internet! :no1:


Looking forward to watching it....


----------



## Avpl (Nov 13, 2007)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Looking forward to watching it....


 
Me too. Seing as I live in essex, I'm quite keen to know what's in my area.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Anthony Laing said:


> Me too. Seing as I live in essex, I'm quite keen to know what's in my area.


Hope all works out ok....


----------



## DanEssex (Feb 6, 2010)

30,000 exotic animals into essex each year!
this series is going to on for ages lol


----------

